# bedroom closet



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture, drawing something so we can see what your seeing?


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

How deep is it? Turning shelving "sideways" in those areas would make it more accessible/usable.......but keep in mind if you have a central hanging rod running the entire 10 foot span, any clothes hanging on the ends will make it difficult to reach things placed on those shelves.

If that is an issue you could store things there ( those shelves ) you rarely use, or use seasonally, e.g. down comforters.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How deep is the closet? How tall is it? Is there a light fixture you have to navigate?

What kind of door is on it?

Have you looked at any of the closet organizing catalogs or websites, for ideas if nothing else?


----------



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

Post some pictures so we can visualize what you want and we can give our opinions.


----------



## Dillonz (Nov 24, 2012)

Shelves on either side sound like your best bet. Floor to ceiling especially would really maximize the space. You could also get those battery operated lights you can stick on the ceiling so you can see better in those corners.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Turning the shelves sideways at the back will only work if the closet is deep 

I have this product and I'm very pleased with its versatility. Around 100 bucks at either Lowes or HD. A lot cheaper than a custom closet. I can't remember which store carries the product, but the other one sells closet maid. I didn't find that one as good


http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/Category.aspx?CatName=ClosetShelving


----------

